# Pulling on Leash



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Pulling on leash is an activity enjoyed by all Goldens... they just love to pull 

For some of us it was easy to teach their dogs to ignore everything exciting around, but many of us have different experience... where hours of training are not doing visible difference and Golden will continuously ignore all the training and pull anyways  

These two products can help in the meantime to keep you safe from being knocked off balance.

I used both of them, both are great, although Easy Walk Harness seems to be my preferred choice.

First two pictures are of Gentle Leader, other two are of Easy Walk Harness product:


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

I really think that I would like to get the harness for Denali. He doesn't quite get the "walking nicely next to Mom" bit! Does anyone know if there is a specific measurement I can take so I get the right size?


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

*Gl*

I use the GL and GL Easy Walk. I like them both. Like most things, they work with some dogs... not so much with others. Although, a lot of dogs pitch such a fit with the GL and I haven't heard of the same type of problem with the harness. 

I used the GL Easy Walk on Zulu during his first obedience class as a puppy, because he was just a little too thrilled to be finally out socializing. The instructor to everyone in the class that it was a band-aid and we shouldn't use them, she would show us technique to actually teach the heel, rather than mask the problem. But at the end of 6 weeks Zulu heeled better than any of the dogs... and I'd stopped using the harness after about 4 weeks. It just helped to give him some direction and me some control until we were talking the same language.  

Zulu was a little Golden at 58 lbs. He used a large sized GL easy walk, but it could be used for a much larger dog. They measure by girth, see the pictures... the part that goes under their chest. Large is 26-36"

When I bought mine a year ago, I purchased the large after purchasing and really loving the medium for Zulu. I paid 29.99 at Petco for my medium... and paid half that including shipping online for the large.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

For the most part, Samson walks good. But if he knows we're going to the park or we're nearing another dog or kid (translate = new playmate), he pulls a lot.

I've worked some on it, and at times he does better than others. But I think I've kinda decided that if this is his worst habit, we're doing pretty good...


----------



## Paul B (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks for bringing up this subject Joe. I'd been thinking I ought to maybe get something like this but wasn't sure  

Harvey gets a walk first thing in the morning, when I walk down to my parents house. That's only about 1/2 mile away but is along a busy main road. He walks absolutely fine then. Brilliant in fact. Hardly pulls at all and will sit at road junctions without being told.

The same goes for his late night walk. This is an extra one to tire him out before bed. This route is a mixture of back roads, the same main road as the morning, and some greenery too (he likes to do bunny-hunting there!). This is just short of a mile and he does fine again, especially when nearing home.

But its the other walk in the middle of these (yes, we have to do 3 walks a day!) on which we go to the woods just across the road from us. He likes it over there and gets to trot around a bit more freely. He sometimes gets let off-lead completely or is on a long extending lead.
But... this is a great place for other dogs (and people) to walk and we're there at a good time of day for others too. So we get to meet all sorts. That's when Harvey tries to pull my arms from their sockets. He's just really friendly and wants to say hello to all of them but it can be hard work controlling the situation.

Should I get a harness or is he doing ok?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Paul B said:


> Should I get a harness or is he doing ok?


In my opinion, he's doing pretty good... I know some would say if he pulls AT ALL, it's bad.

But in my case, it's mainly when Samson knows we're on our way to play fetch in the park. He's overly excited to go play. All our other walks are good, if not perfect.

I don't know, maybe that trip to the park should be worked on, but in my opinion, like I said before, if that's his one bad habit, I'll take it....


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I have seen a lot of people who use both products. A lot of dogs don't like the GL because of something being on their muzzle. We tried everything with my other golden and he while he was perfect at obedience class and on a short walk, he was terrible when greeting other pets or people, especially children. We finally tried the prong collar (we used the size for small dogs and added extra links) and it was a miracle. He could even be walked by the 3 year old neighbor girl. He never had any injuries from it was always excited when we got it out because it meant that he was going somewhere to meet people.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Regarding mentioned *'prong collar'*, I am not very big fan of it, but it's a matter of opinion. 
In any case, if you decide to use it, please read these two pages ahead of time. 

This one shows you how to properly place the collar. It's a very good page demonstrating the proper placement on a doberman: 
http://www.leerburg.com/fit-prong.htm 

This page is little more educational:
http://www.cobankopegi.com/prong.html

Joe


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

i just bought a GL Easy Walk Harness a week or so a go and it is fantastic! Wiggles loves to pull on his walks and I've tried for the last 3 months to stop and wait until he leaves the leash slack. However, he picked up that he would sit and then once we get going he pulls like crazy again.

My husband commented on the difference for him as well since Wiggles ALWAYS pulls when he is walking him.

At 60lbs, Wiggles is wearing a size large harness, but it is a little big on him since I have all the straps at the tightest possible. The packaging on the harness allows you to take it out and try fitting it before you buying it. The owner of the pet store I went to even helped me fit it on Wiggles.


----------



## Paul B (Jan 2, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> ... like I said before, if that's his one bad habit, I'll take it....


Sounds like a plan.
Thats not such a bad thing to settle for I guess.

Harvey has developed a couple other bad habits though, very recently. Maybe I'll mention those in a fresh thread.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I use the GL most of the time also, it does help. I have been considering buying on of those doggie backpacks you see to give Julie some extra weight and maybe trick into thinking she is doing a job or something in addition of the GL.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

I used the Halti on Millie and Pearl...yes I did have control but they hated it I now use the Prong collar and it works and they do not mind it at all. They are bothe very strong dogs....they don't weigh much, 62 pounds each but they are just the right height to get a good pull going.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

I posted a reply earlier this year regarding the Gentle Leader. To sum it up, I was a believer and user of the Gentle Leader until I learned about the significant differences between the physiology of the horse in comparison to the physiology of the dog. 

Head halters like the Halti and Gentle Leader are certainly effective for prevention of a dog's pulling behavior, but I decided to take another route based on this information.

If you'd like to read one trainer's opinion, go to the following link and read "The Problems with Head Halters."

Flying Dog Press


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Great information in that article---really! I am reminded of something my trainer told me--that dogs snap pictures in their minds--of how things are supposed to be--where they heel--where the walk next to us etc. 

I would hope most of us are just using training tools as tools---not forever solutions.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

We purchased a harness size 3 from the vet 2 weeks ago. Are we the only one having trouble putting this thing on?

Amber simply does as many tricks as she can... Rolls over on the floor with 4 legs up when we try to put it on. It is a real fight if we want to win unforturnately she also has a LEAK on all over the kitchen before her walk which is why she still goes potty in the garden before her walk.

But when we finally get it on it does work. She does not pull as much therefore my 11 year old can still take her on her 4pm walk (my husband is not as patient at 7:30am he simply takes the normal leash and Amber pulls like mad!!!).

:doh: When does this get easy!!! :wavey:


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Hang in there! I know how frustrating it can be to get pulled along "their" walk--


----------

